# كيفية كتابة برنامج serial port



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (8 مارس 2011)

انا طالب مشروعي يحتاج الى استخدام ال serial port وانا اريد معرفة كتابة البرنامج لنقل المعلومات من الحاسوب الى ال plc


----------



## zamalkawi (8 مارس 2011)

أعتقد أن الأمر يحتاج إلى معرفة أساسيات التخاطب بالمنفذ التسلسلي، ويعتمد على لغة البرمجة المستخدمة


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (8 مارس 2011)

كيف يعني انا اكتب في برمجية الplc واحتاج الى كود ال serial او كيفية كتابته


----------



## zamalkawi (8 مارس 2011)

معذرة لم أفهم
بالمناسبة، أنا معلوماتي محدودة في هذا المجال، ولكني أحاول الاستيضاح، إذ ربما يستطيع أحد الأخوة إفادتك
والآن وضح قليلا
يوجد برنامج على المتحكم المنطقي، ويوجد برنامج آخر على الحاسب الآلي
وأنت تريد أن يتخاطب البرنامجين سويا
هل فهمي صحيح؟
فلو كان فهمي صحيحا، فهل مشكلتك في التخاطب من ناحية الكمبيوتر أم من ناحية البي إل سي؟


----------



## محمد الحمزة (12 مارس 2011)

والله ياخوي ماينفعك غير تسجل دورة plcعند شخص يكون فاهم صح صح
حتى تقدر تبرمج ال serial port


----------



## محمودحمد (18 مارس 2011)

لو بتتكلم عن السيريال بورت اللى فجهاز الكمبيوتر يبقى بسيطه جدا هتدور على كتب فى ال q-basicودى موجوده
وسهله جدا مجرد ما تقراها هتفهمها وتقدر تكتب اى برنامج


----------

